# How do you manage?



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm only a novice at grooming at best...and I sit on the floor/ground when grooming ears. Facing them - I have the dog to the left of me when grooming their left ear and move them to my right to do their right. Same thing if I'm standing behind them to thin. Angles are a little different...but I don't think I could ever trim with my left hand :no:


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

GoldenSail, what hairdryer did you end up purchasing? I have the same problem with a few waves along the topline. Thick and Thicker by Chris Christensen has helped a bit with the flips along the topline but I still want a better topline.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Happy said:


> GoldenSail, what hairdryer did you end up purchasing? I have the same problem with a few waves along the topline. Thick and Thicker by Chris Christensen has helped a bit with the flips along the topline but I still want a better topline.


I went with the air force metro as it was a more affordable but good option. I still get some butt waves but it has gotten much better and I have yet the patience to get her bone dry (every time I think I am done and stop I notice just a hint of moisture there). So we will see how those go with time, but I can't dry her forever as she only tolerates it for so long right now.


----------

